# Moving to Spain with Non EU Spouse



## jayrwhy (Aug 2, 2019)

I am a citizen of an EU country and are now in the process of moving to Spain with my who is from the United States. After doing the research I have realized that the authorities will want to see proof that I can provide for my wife while she is there applying for the residence permit. 

So my question is; how much do I need to make (monthly) in order for it to be seen as I can provide for her? Is €1000 /month enough?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jayrwhy said:


> I am a citizen of an EU country and are now in the process of moving to Spain with my who is from the United States. After doing the research I have realized that the authorities will want to see proof that I can provide for my wife while she is there applying for the residence permit.
> 
> So my question is; how much do I need to make (monthly) in order for it to be seen as I can provide for her? Is €1000 /month enough?


:welcome:

I can't find any figures on govt websites - but I doubt 1000€ a month would be enough. 

It wouldn't be enough for a couple where BOTH were EU citizens.


----------



## Nakabandi (Jul 25, 2019)

jayrwhy said:


> I am a citizen of an EU country and are now in the process of moving to Spain with my who is from the United States. After doing the research I have realized that the authorities will want to see proof that I can provide for my wife while she is there applying for the residence permit.
> 
> So my question is; how much do I need to make (monthly) in order for it to be seen as I can provide for her? Is €1000 /month enough?


For all the latest information and requirements go to your nearest Spanish Consulate. They will be the one’s that process your entry to Spain. If they do not know the income requirements for residency ask them to find out and get it in writing.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

An American citizen spouse of an EU citizen doesn't need any kind of visa to enter Spain when they come with the intention of obtaining residency. Therefore you don't need to have any contact with a consulate in the US - although you could request information from them. 

I don't remember off hand what the minimum income requirement is, but I do know that 1000€ won't cut it for a family of two. (Is it 750€ x 2?) I can say that the income required is the same as for any EU couple, because the spouse of an EU citizen "counts" as an EU citizen. Maybe someone else will come along and fill you in on what the exact amount is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> An American citizen spouse of an EU citizen doesn't need any kind of visa to enter Spain when they come with the intention of obtaining residency. Therefore you don't need to have any contact with a consulate in the US - although you could request information from them.
> 
> I don't remember off hand what the minimum income requirement is, but I do know that 1000€ won't cut it for a family of two. (Is it 750€ x 2?) I can say that the income required is the same as for any EU couple, because the spouse of an EU citizen "counts" as an EU citizen. Maybe someone else will come along and fill you in on what the exact amount is.


'Officially' it's 1xIPREM per EU citizen. That's currently 548.60€ a month. 

However, that's a minimum, & extranjerías are at liberty to require a higher figure.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Firstly, Spain has signed an EU Directive which in effect means they will not prevent the reunification of an EU National with their non EU spouse

The income requirement for an EU National couple is 638.83 euros per month or 8,803.72 a year or savings of that amount. I do not know for sure that the sums apply to an EU National with anon EU spouse but I believe that it must. So 1,000 a month is well within the requirements.

You will both need full medical cover with no co-payments. 

Retired British, entitled to cover paid for by DWP achieve that with a form S1. Jay you do not say what your situation is with respect to that.


----------



## Nakabandi (Jul 25, 2019)

The cost of living in Spain is the same for a non EU citizen as an EU citizen; you will find that a loaf of bread costs the same no matter what nationality you are.

The minimum income required is the current stated government poverty line where state benefits ‘’can’’ be paid to those below it.

However Spanish civil servants ‘’extranjerías’’ don’t always agree with government policy and make things up as they go along, that is the culture of Spain. Beware using a Gestor or resident expert, they may ask you to produce evidence you own the crown jewels.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Nakabandi said:


> The minimum income required is the current stated government poverty line where state benefits ‘’can’’ be paid to those below it.
> 
> .


That is the figure I have quoted. The extranjerías have that info available to them. If they say you need more, demand the Complaints forms. 

PS I have asked for the Complaints forms several times for people who have been treated incorrectly at a comisaria and each time the problem has `disappeared`,


----------



## Nakabandi (Jul 25, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> 'Officially' it's 1xIPREM per EU citizen. That's currently 548.60€ a month.
> 
> However, that's a minimum, & extranjerías are at liberty to require a higher figure.


I do not understand how an employed government civil servant is at liberty to deviate from government laid down laws and policy. This would amount to all types of discrimination. They should get the sacky.:brick:


----------

